# Twister Tail



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Need Help W/my Twister Technique. Anything More To It Than 3-5 Cranks And A Jerk? Seem To Do Ok In The Spillways, But Not The Big Water/ Slow/fast? Time Of Day? Also Does The East Wind Suck As Much As I Think It Does? (PS - I'm Wading)


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I have had great success "swimmming" twister tails in open water like a crankbait. And when the fish hits the bait I give them a sec. before come back and nail them. Another good one is to "slide" them like a jerk bait and them pause a sec. or so.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The great thing about fishing jigs and twister tails is that you really can use them any way that you like. They will work on faster steady retrieves, slow hopping retrieves, even crawling and hopping. Depending on what species I am fishing for and where I feel the fish are I will alter my retrieve. It sounds like you may be using them on saugeyes. If so I would say that staying in contact with the bottom as much as possible is usually the best approach as the saugeye are mostly bottom dwellers. Using them on panfish in suspended waters may require a countdown before starting and then staying pretty consistent on the speed of the retrieve. If I think the fish are on the bottom I will usually let the jig sink to the bottom before starting a retrieve.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The ones bass love! Just stick the tail on and crawler. Sometimes works good steady or hopped  All depends on what and where fish are and want :B


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks - Never Thought About Swimming Them. Truth Is I've Gotten Some Hits While Reeling In At Close Quarters. Duh...


----------

